# Monkey Island 3 XP problem



## That_Guy321 (Jun 13, 2006)

i've just bought MI3 (aka Curse of...), and it will install ok, then I can play the first 5 minutes (talk to the pirate, Murray, grap the skeleton arm,) then when you go to use the cannon the cutscene skips really fast, and suddenly it freezes with the shot of a ship sinking. Then i have to hammer alt + F4 to get the quit menu up to exit.

I've read that the game has some issues with Windows XP, so I'm slightly concerned. Does anyone know how to solve this issue?


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

What service pack (SP) do you have, and which one does the game require?

Do you have a supported video card with the latest drivers?


----------



## That_Guy321 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm running SP2. The video card is good enough to run the game. I've got 32mb on board graphics so I've no idea why it wont run.


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

Try This Link. It seems as though there is a program that will help Monkey Island games work on newer computers.

Let us know if that works.


----------



## That_Guy321 (Jun 13, 2006)

When I run that it just comes up that theres no game data in the folder i choose, but there is. :-s


----------



## Jockstar (Jun 1, 2005)

You need a program called scummvm.(google it) This will allow you to play this game. I have only just started to play this game and i have Xp. I had the same problem until someone pointed me in the right direction. Its now working fine.


----------



## That_Guy321 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats what that link was for. Doesn't work. it says that there isn't any game data in the folder for it, when there clearly is.


----------



## Jockstar (Jun 1, 2005)

This is from someone who posted about your problem on another forum. This is how he got it to work and so did I by following his advice/. It was that easy.
I figured it out! Though you will need to download ScummVM (use google to find it) You need to make a folder on your computer, mount disc one with DAEMON, and copy COMI.LA0, COMI.LA1 and the entire RESOURCE folder over. Then mount disc 2 and copy COMI.LA2 and the contents of the RESOURCE folder over, it is OK to replace any files that may already be there, they're identical. The files will total 1013MB (0.98GB). Choose that folder that you made in ScummVM to run


----------



## That_Guy321 (Jun 13, 2006)

I had managed to get it working from selecting the cd but it was a bit slow, so your way is great, thanks a lot  Its working.


----------



## Jockstar (Jun 1, 2005)

That_Guy321 said:


> I had managed to get it working from selecting the cd but it was a bit slow, so your way is great, thanks a lot  Its working.


Good. Glad to be of help.


----------



## Rathma (Jul 1, 2006)

When I play it on ScummVM its a really small screen and i can't maximize it.


----------



## Jockstar (Jun 1, 2005)

Rathma said:


> When I play it on ScummVM its a really small screen and i can't maximize it.


I wouldnt say its a REALLY small screen. But it is smaller than my LCD.I dont know of a way to max it. But its ok playing as it is.


----------



## Rathma (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh wait alt+enter puts it into full screen.


----------



## gba theo (Dec 25, 2006)

i don't have some of those files and how do u mount disks with deamon?


----------



## gba theo (Dec 25, 2006)

ooh i don't have the resource folders or the comi 1 or 0 i just have 
comi


----------

